# Trappers



## hookin up (May 7, 2008)

Any trappers on here? I just dyed my traps and waiting for season to start.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've been thinking about trying out trapping. I've seen a lot of raccoon on trail cams


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I am a novice trapper. Played around with snaring last year for **** and did quite well. Raccoons aren't worth chasing this year their prices are waaaay down to non-existent. I just bought some new 1.75 quad coil for some coyote or fox trapping this season and some 110's for mink and rats. Just degreased them and are up on the pole to rust. They are going in the walnut husk here in the next couple weeks to dye.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Heck yeah, started trapping with my dad in the late 60's/early 70's & still enjoy it, although I don't trap nearly as much as I did when my boys were at home. I mainly concentrate on **** & coyotes as there aren't a whole lot of rats around where I live & trap. Snares, DP's, & coil springs are pretty much ready to go, but I'll likely wait a couple weeks after season starts to set. Sure would be nice to see the prices pick back up so people would help control the extremely high **** population.


----------



## Deerehunter03 (Sep 7, 2006)

MB-750, #5 and #330 are where its at. I cant wait for beaver and otter season


----------



## hookin up (May 7, 2008)

I'm going To trap ***** for a farmer were I hunt as a favor for him. Wish the prices would come up.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Dog proof traps for ***** is where it's at. Even though you don't make much it's a heck of a time and experience seeing ***** in them in my opinion.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep traps were dyed and waxed about 3 weeks ago! All set for fur season. Been putting a hurting on the **** all summer! 104 as of this am.


----------



## hookin up (May 7, 2008)

I'm going to get some dog proofs and 1 1/2 double jaws for ****.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

hookin up, try to get the DP's that have the two way trigger as there are always a few bait stealers out there. Experiment with different baits / lures until you find what works best. You will still catch a possums and an occasional cat or skunk with the DP's, but they are so fast to set out that they're worth the money.

miked, I hope you have a damage permit if you've killed 104 **** out of season !!!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

T180 better than a damage permit ive been getting paid to do it! Mdwildlifecontrol.com


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

A marshmallow will keep them from stealing the bait in a DP.


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have been reading alot about Trapping and would like to get in to trapping. Where are we allowed to trap at i live in Girard what areas can we trap at? What would I have to do to get started ? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Start with the ODNR and take a trapper education course. You must have that to get your furtaker's license. They can help you and there is even an advanced class which is hands on. Good luck!


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

miked913 said:


> Start with the ODNR and take a trapper education course. You must have that to get your furtaker's license. They can help you and there is even an advanced class which is hands on. Good luck!


Thank you miked913, I will get in touch with the ODNR and see where it takes me. Good luck on your trapping season.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

No problem other good resources are the Ohio state trappers association OSTA and the Furtaker's of America. It's a little late for conventions this time of year but if you're interested go to one of the meets in the summer time they do demos and vendors are their selling supply's. Again good luck!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

miked913 said:


> T180 better than a damage permit ive been getting paid to do it! Mdwildlifecontrol.com


From your site: "62 lb nuisance beaver trapped winter 2015". You mean 2014? Winonas Big Brown Beaver? Sucker is huge! Coulda made a nice rug outta him! lol


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> From your site: "62 lb nuisance beaver trapped winter 2015". You mean 2014? Winonas Big Brown Beaver? Sucker is huge! Coulda made a nice rug outta him! lol


No it was definitely winter 2015 beaver season was in all of January and all of February this year 2015.


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

miked913 said:


> No problem other good resources are the Ohio state trappers association OSTA and the Furtaker's of America. It's a little late for conventions this time of year but if you're interested go to one of the meets in the summer time they do demos and vendors are their selling supply's. Again good luck![/QUOTE
> I found that site and I have been reading alot of info on there. Thank you for all the info


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

miked913 said:


> No it was definitely winter 2015 beaver season was in all of January and all of February this year 2015.


Ahh. Makes sense. Was that a male or female? Biggest one you've seen? Can't get over the size of that thing. I haven't seen too many out of the water myself.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Ahh. Makes sense. Was that a male or female? Biggest one you've seen? Can't get over the size of that thing. I haven't seen too many out of the water myself.


It was an old male that lived all by himself. That's the biggest I have caught. I have seen a 64#er a buddy caught.







this was a mating pair that I caught on a nuisance job this summer the bigger 1 was 60# and smaller 51#. There were about 25 trees that looked just like that on the property. Not counting the ones that fell already.


----------

